# DDL-Bus von Bosch Rexroth



## thomass5 (18 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade mit dem Thema DDL-Bus von Bosch Rexroth konfrontiert worden und möchte mich mal ein wenig umhören, was es außer der vielen Vorteile, die auf der Bosch-Seite zu erlesen sind, noch so darüber zu sagen gibt.Auf was sollte geachtet werden?
Thomas


----------

